# Who do you want as your Doctor.



## etexas (Nov 8, 2007)

Dr. House, or Dr. Cox (from SCRUBS). Hmmmm. Hard one. I go with Dr. Cox, in one episode of SCRUBS he walked up to some Interns who were talking about the prior evenings episode of House, one Intern made the mistake of telling Dr. Cox how amazing Dr. House is. Dr. Cox stared at him....hit him on the head with his clipboard...and told them to start their rounds (later he hurt his foot and had a cane ala House) with cane in hand he comes limping in and solves makes a hard diagnosis. It was a hoot!


----------



## caddy (Nov 8, 2007)

Sounds hilarious. I like them both. Both are well written shows. 

If I had to choose a Doctor, however, and I had some strange disease: Give me House!


----------



## Josiah (Nov 8, 2007)

Definately Dr. Cox.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 8, 2007)

Becker.....

His bedside manner may not be to good but at least he is good. LOL


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 8, 2007)

House of course. Pill-popping, atheistic, misanthropes are totally depraved. However, with a good enough dose of common grace, they can probably diagnose better than "bottom of their med school class" Sunday school teachers. House is evidently one VERY smart guy. After all, he can still do his thing with distinction hopped up on more pills than anybody since Johnny Cash. Now, if the condition was not exotic and life threatening, my wife would probably prefer Dr. Phillip Chandler (Denzel Washington) and I'll take Dr. Beverly Crusher (Gates McFadden) or Dr. Emmett Brown (Christopher Lloyd) because he is so entertaining. If House is not available and my ticker is off, get me Dr. Jeffrey Geiger (Mandy Patinkin). If I go to the ER, send me Dr. Susan Lewis (Shirley Stringfield - cause she's purty). I also like Dr. Cuddy (Lisa Edelstein), but probably deserve Dr. Elliot Axelrod (Stephen Furst), and will doubtless end up with Dr. Garret Macy (Miguel Ferrer).


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 8, 2007)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> Becker.....
> 
> His bedside manner may not be to good but at least he is good. LOL


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 8, 2007)

DMcFadden said:


> Dr. Beverly Crusher (Gates McFadden)


----------



## etexas (Nov 8, 2007)

OK, people....I am going to hit you with my clipboard...Becker is not here. Pretend...these are the ONLY 2Doctors available!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 8, 2007)

I voted House.


----------



## etexas (Nov 8, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> I voted House.


You get hit with a clipboard.


----------



## VaughanRSmith (Nov 8, 2007)

No question.


----------



## etexas (Nov 8, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> No question.


Oh, you were JUST soooo clipboarded for that!


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 8, 2007)

Exagorazo said:


> No question.



You can't clipboard *THE* Doctor!


----------



## etexas (Nov 8, 2007)

Southern Presbyterian said:


> Exagorazo said:
> 
> 
> > No question.
> ...


Ya' ever notice Dr. Who kind of looks Like Bob Dylan in the Blonde on Blonde days?


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 9, 2007)

etexas said:


> Southern Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Exagorazo said:
> ...



Even Dylan doesn't look like Dylan in the "Blond on Blond" days.

As for Dr. House, how can you beat these lines:

"In this universe effect follows cause. I've complained about it but—" 

"There's an evolutionary imperative why we give a **** about our family and friends. And there's an evolutionary imperative why we don't give a **** about anybody else. If we loved all people indiscriminately, we couldn't function." 

"If you talk to God you're religious. If God talks to you, you're psychotic." 

"Pretty much all the drugs I prescribe are addictive and dangerous." 

"Idiopathic, from the Latin meaning we're idiots cause we can't figure out what's causing it." 

"If he gets better, I'm right, if he dies, you're right." 

"Right and wrong do exist. Just because you don't know what the right answer is — maybe there's even no way you could know what the right answer is — doesn't make your answer right or even okay. It's much simpler than that. It's just plain wrong." 

"You want to make things right? Too bad. Nothing's ever right." 

"I choose to believe that the white light people sometimes see... they're all just chemical reactions that take place when the brain shuts down.... There's no conclusive science. My choice has no practical relevance to my life, I choose the outcome I find more comforting.... I find it more comforting to believe that this isn't simply a test." 

"I was never that great a math, but next to nothing is higher than nothing, right?" 

"I've found that when you want to know the truth about someone that someone is probably the last person you should ask."


----------



## Calvibaptist (Nov 9, 2007)

As long as no one picks Dr. Feelgood, we'll be ok, because he's the one that makes you feel alright.

What about Quincy, MD?

BTW, I pick House.


----------



## No Longer A Libertine (Nov 9, 2007)

Dr.Strangelove, love me some Peter Sellers.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 9, 2007)

What about Dr. Evil?

Or continuing in a Star Trek vein....

Dr. McCoy, Dr. Bashier, Dr. Selar, and "The Doctor."


----------



## etexas (Nov 9, 2007)

How about Allan Alda's Dr. Hawkeye?


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 9, 2007)

etexas said:


> How about Allan Alda's Dr. Hawkeye?



Oh man, you could get a whole tent full of Drs. from MASH.....


----------



## DMcFadden (Nov 9, 2007)

Don't let Dr. Evil operate on you. He might harvest your organs for some nefarious purpose of world conquest.


----------



## Poimen (Nov 9, 2007)

You might die under his care but at least he has a cheery attitude!


----------



## etexas (Nov 9, 2007)

Poimen said:


> You might die under his care but at least he has a cheery attitude!


 Be nice! I heard he is a GREAT MD!


----------



## Poimen (Nov 9, 2007)

Dr. Nick: "The coroner! I'm so sick of that guy!"


----------



## Poimen (Nov 9, 2007)

And this statement shows you how serious medicine is practiced in Canada:



> A tongue-in-cheek analysis in the Canadian Medical Association Journal compares the services of Dr. Hibbert and Dr. Nick Riviera, a quack physician often used by The Simpsons as an alternative source of medical advice.[2] While Dr. Hibbert is praised for his sense of humor and quality of care, it ultimately concludes that Dr. Nick is a better role model for physicians; Dr. Hibbert is a paternalistic and wasteful physician, unlike Dr. Nick, who strives to cut costs and does his best to avoid the coroner.





From - Wikipedia


----------



## Dr Mike Kear (Nov 9, 2007)

DMcFadden said:


> If I go to the ER, send me Dr. Susan Lewis (Shirley Stringfield - cause she's purty).



In real life I once had a young female doctor who was quite "purty." Even though the nurses took my blood pressure before the exam, she'd always re-take it (because that's what I was being treated for). Then she'd wonder why it was 10 points higher. 

I voted for Dr. House because he's *the man*. But I also like Dr. Temperance Brennan... what?... she's not a medical doctor?


----------



## Puddleglum (Nov 9, 2007)

Josiah said:


> Definately Dr. Cox.





(P.S. Good to see you!)


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Nov 9, 2007)

House.

I could never allow a doctor from a _comedy_ to treat me. Mine as well be treat by Groucho or Bart Simpson.

I'd need some sobriety about the diagnosis - 

"I take risks, sometimes patients die, but not taking risks causes more patients to die - so I guess my biggest problem is I've been cursed with the ability to do the math." _House_


----------



## etexas (Nov 9, 2007)

How about Dr. Grey...


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 9, 2007)

Or Dr. Pepper.... 

[Hits self with clipboard.]


----------

